# what's your favorite tree for fall season



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

by sheer looks alone it seems to me the maples of Vermont is bright red.

That's my guess. I've taken a few fall trips [driving] in mid Atlantic states and New England.
This is what I saw

Maine - lot of purple leaves
New Hampshire - even amount of both yellow and red leaves
Vermont - bunch of shades of red
New Jersey - mostly yellow
Upstate New York - a lot like New Hampshire.

Florida - almost hardly worth a mention ...:thumbdown:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

My favorite little collection of Jap Maples. Palmafolium and Vitafloium .I have never seen such an abundance of scarletts reds and oranges in such a small package.They literally look like they are on fire.....


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Maple of any species are beautifull in the winter / Fall. I have growing amongest the giant Oaks on my farm some Red Buds and Dogwoods. Both are beautifull.


----------

